# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Reactor kalk D150xL600 DIY

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Junto seguem fotos de preparação para a construção do reactor de kalk.
No fundo, é a preparação para a tampa. Podem ver nos desenhos a peça '4'.













*Os desenhos...*




As peças ref.3, ref. 4 e ref. 5, serão unidas por 4 parafusos plástico M6x30, já os tenho em minha posse.


*A hélice para mexer o Kalk.*

Fabricada em Acrílico Cristal de 10mm espessura.
Montada num veio de acrilico D10xd6 montado no veio do motor.
Cortada em máquina CNC de jacto de água.






*O projecto 3D do meu reactor de kalk*








Abaixo deixo os PVC's usados no reactor de kalk.



Podem sempre consultar o que existe de PVC's em PLIMAT
e adquirir o material na Lourirega

Quero deixar um agradecimento especial às seguintes empresas e amigos:
Empresa Fernando Gil - que me tem oferecido e trabalhado todos os acrilicos (excepto do reactor para não abusar). Qualidade ímpar sem me conhecer.

Bonistone - que me tem oferecido os cortes na máquina de jacto água CNC. Obrigado Pedro Leal.

Arpial - que me ofereceu os parafusos de plástico e algumas maquinações CNC. Obrigado Paizinho.

Lourirega - no apoio inexcedível no que diz respeito a conselhos e trocas de material PVC, bem como mais recentemente aos copos filtrantes. Obrigado Fernando e Ana Cristina.

Eu pessoalmente gosto muito dele e penso que esteja extremamente funcional, quer para manutenção do mesmo (ex: troca de motor), quer como para a sua alimentação (recarga) de kalk.

*Peças para fazer o 'Reactor de Kalk':*

Placa acrilico cristal de 3mm com 160x160mm e com furo D150mm -> 2,50 euros/un. + IVA 
Placa acrilico cristal de 8mm com 160x160mm -> 2,10 euros/un. + IVA 
Placa acrilico cristal de 15mm com 160x160mm -> 3,95 euros/un. + IVA
Tubo em acrilico com 600x150mm de diametro -> 30,50 euros/un. + IVA 

Custo total do reactor no que diz respeito a acrílicos
*49.38€ !!!*

O  motor custou cerca de 9€... mais uma coisita ou outra... um PVC ou outro...

_Tirem as vossas ilações._

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## AndreCardoso

Muito bom  :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Acabei no passado dia 26 o meu reactor de kalk, cujas fotos deixo aqui...

*Hélice e tubo PVC para colocação de kalk*



*Motor e entrada de Kalk*





*Tampa que recebe o motor e veio*



*Pormenor da caixa circular para colocação da peça de união*



*Reparem na folga que tenho do furo mais pequeno para a parede!... estava no projecto.* 



*Pormenor da entrada de água. Obriga o kalk reposto a descer*



*Pormenor da entrada e saída de água. Tampa.*



Obrigado pela atenção e Bom Ano Novo são os meus votos para todos os elementos deste fórum.

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Pedro.

Um exelente trabalho com bons acabamentos  :Palmas:  e o mais importante um plano com desenhos para ajudar quem queria fazer um reactor de Kalk DIY ,5 estrelas. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas 

De facto está aí um trabalhinho perfeito e um projecto bastante bem elaborado.

Os furos na parte superior da tampa do reactor foram feitos por uma freza profissional segundo penso a jacto de água, certo?

Muitas partes do próprio reactor foram construidas com recurso a ajudas de empresas com equipamentos pouco acessiveis ao comum mortal.

Por isso penso que o projecto é muito bom, mas pouco ou nada acessivel á marioria das pessoas pois de Dy pouco têm.

Quanto aos preços também não são reais, o trabalho duma freza para fazer esses cortes vai muito além de qualquer um desses valores.

Quanto á saida do reactor, posso dizer que com o diâmetro desse acessório( cerca de 4 mm interiores) o mais provável é entupir ao fim de 2 semanas, dependendo é claro do consumo, para um aqua de 500l e uma evaporação de 2 a 3 litros dia, isso não dura desentupido 2 semanas.

Desculpa a fraqueza, nada de pessoal, mas convêm ser realista. :SbOk:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Carlos.




> Muitas partes do próprio reactor foram construidas com recurso a ajudas de empresas com equipamentos pouco asseciveis ao comum mortal.
> 
> Por isso penso que o projecto é muito bom, mas pouco ou nada acessivel á marioria das pessoas pois *de Dy pouco têm*.:


Um DIY não é só realizado por nós ... :yb668:  
Pode ser planeado por nós e feito por uma empresa certas fases da sua construção ,tu proprio já o fizeste de quando da construção dos escumadores ADAMASTOR ou já estas esquecido quem soldou a pvc os escumadores na loja em Alcantra etc...







> Desculpa a fraqueza, nada de pessoal, mas convêm ser realista.


 :SbOk:  



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos



> De facto está aí um trabalhinho perfeito e um projecto bastante bem elaborado.


Não está tão bem elaborado assim, pois apenas consegui ter 3 (de 4) posições de aperto rápido.




> Os furos na parte superior da tampa do reactor foram feitos por uma freza profissional segundo penso a jacto de água, certo?


Ou seria por uma fresadora ou por máquina de jacto de água, são máquinas distintas... mas ambas seriam de CNC. Foi com uma fresadora, pois eu queria tolerâncias apertadas. Também porque o ponto Origem Peça (OP) ou vulgarmente origem, é mais fácil de obter numa fresadora, pois temos uma ferramenta física, e portanto é fácil saber qual as coordenadas máquina (OM) de forma a obter a OP. E eu precisava que as 2 peças da tampa, coincidissem.
No entanto, o projecto está elaborado (a tampa não é peça única) para ser acessível a todos! Todas as peças que constituem a tampa, podem ser furadas em vez de serem fresadas. Claro que tendo a possibilidade de ter as peças feitas de forma confortável, não procurei outras, apesar de no início não saber se tal seria possível.




> Muitas partes do próprio reactor foram construídas com recurso a ajudas de empresas com equipamentos pouco acessíveis ao comum mortal.


Deixaram de o ser, pois registei quais as empresas a que recorri.
Se não interessarem, é sempre um ponto de partida para encontrar outras que possam fazer o trabalhar, bem como aprender a chamar as máquinas pelos nomes, o que fazem e como fazem.




> Quanto aos preços também não são reais, o trabalho duma freza para fazer esses cortes vai muito além de qualquer um desses valores.


Estamos a falar de cerca de 10min de trabalho... se fizermos contas a 60€ (não sei se é se não...) à hora... 




> Quanto á saida do reactor, posso dizer que com o diâmetro desse acessório( cerca de 4 mm interiores) o mais provável é entupir ao fim de 2 semanas, dependendo é claro do consumo, para um aqua de 500l e uma evaporação de 2 a 3 litros dia, isso não dura desentupido 2 semanas.


Obrigado pelo alerta, vou estar atento! Em caso afirmativo, alargo o diâmetro interno.




> Por isso penso que o projecto é muito bom, mas pouco ou nada acessível à maioria das pessoas pois de DIY pouco têm.


*Não aceito este ponto!*
Ao contrário de alguns elementos deste fórum que já fizeram DIY, quando chegou à fase das questões, simplesmente desapareceram...
Quando chegou à fase 'depois coloco fotos', simplesmente desapareceram...
Este projecto, foi esboçado por mim, projectado por mim, modelado a 3D por mim, montado por mim e fotografado por mim. Nem todas as peças as fiz eu, nem isso foi escondido, nem isso era pretendido.
O que eu pretendia era uma redução de custos (acentuada) num produto que eu necessitava e que acho que não justifica o dinheiro que me pedem  numa loja.
Portanto, penso que ficou acessível para todos pelas razões que apontei acima.
Nada foi escondido, está tudo a nu... de forma DIY.




> Desculpa a fraqueza, nada de pessoal, mas convêm ser realista.


Não o tentamos ser todos!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pedro,

posso saber quanto custou todo o projecto?

Parcialmente até concordo com o Carlos, i.e., o teu projecto não está ao alcance de todos - nem todas as zonas do país têm empresas tem esse tipo equipamento e serão muito poucas que estão dispostas a fazer um trabalho mais complexo para cobrar 10 minutos de trabalho!

Independentemente de ser DIY, foi de tua autoria e está realmente muito bom.

Parabéns!

----------


## Carlos Dias

Hó Rogério, aquilo na altura foi o que foi por uma simples razão não eram considerados DYs e foram colocados no tópico errado.

Mas não vamos começar outra vez com conversas da treta, ainda por cima num tópico que não vem ao caso, vá lá, vamos com calma. :SbOk5:  

Pedro desculpa lá, não leves a mal, mas de facto temos de reconhecer que há coisas que o pessoal não tem acesso, embora se possa pegar no projecto e na ideia, dar a volta e arranjar maneira de fazer doutra forma.

Também não estou a por em causa a autenticidade do projecto, e continuo a afirmar que está muito bem elaborado.

----------


## António Vitor

Desculpa estar a  intrometer, e espero que não fiquem chateados por mudas ligeiramente o tópico, mas não gostaria de deixar escapar a oportunidade de responder a este tema:




> O que eu pretendia era uma redução de custos (acentuada) num produto que eu necessitava e que acho que não justifica o dinheiro que me pedem numa loja.
> Portanto, penso que ficou acessível para todos pelas razões que apontei acima.
> Nada foi escondido, está tudo a nu... de forma DIY.


A razão dos preços, e porque leva tanta gente aos DIY, é simples, existe procura, e somos aficcionados, e nós costumamos comprar seja o que for...do tipo daqueles que deixam a familia À fome e pagam as cotas do Benfica...

Não será o nosso caso, mas eles usam a nossa paixão...só que a concorrência do DIY é feroz, mas não se importam, existe sempre mercado.

óbvio que eles (empresas) compram em grandes quantidades o acrilico por exemplo e sinceramente qualquer empresa que venda mais de 100 unidades por semana, conseguiria fabricar cada uma destas unidades mesmo grandes, a menos de 50 euros...
qunato mais 1000 euros que muitas das vezes pedem.

O plástico, é caro, mas tambem não é assim... depois existe a margem de lucro das lojas (em portugal) que pode ir de 50 a 100%(até mais se houver mesmo assim vendas), estou a falar com algum conhecimento, sei que é isto que se passa...

Eles não perdem os clientes, porque sabem que quem tem um reef tem algum orçamento)têm de pagar preços exorbitantes de  luz), e portanto há que saber aproveitar esta fonte de rendimento...mas também se não fossem eles, não seria fácil obter o que queremos...

temos de conviver com isso.
Agora sinceramente tento fugir ao máximo e qunado posso é mesmo DIY, e sinceramente mesmo que o comum dos mortais não atinja a perfeição (ou dos DIY made in Carlos Dias/Rogério)dos teus DIY, fica o teu testemunho.

E eu digo Obrigado!

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá, Pedro
Penso que vou "tentar" o teu projecto ehheheheheh, só preciso que me digas 2 coisas... onde comprar o motor e o veio k vai fixar no "misturador".
E já agora qual o melhor sitio para encomendar o tubo de acrilico 150mm de diametro ? pois vivo no Funchal e vou ter de encomendar de alguma loja ai desses lados..  :Wink: 

Parabens pelo projecto 

Cumps,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro




> Penso que vou "tentar" o teu projecto ehheheheheh


Fico contente por isso.




> veio k vai fixar no "misturador"


O veio é tubo acrílico D10 x d6mm.




> onde comprar o motor


Bom, eu comprei na solectronica, mas podes comprar noutro sítio...
Este motor é de uma bola de espelhos, mas poderia ser igualmente de um micro-ondas...




> sitio para encomendar o tubo de acrilico 150mm de diametro


Eu comprei aqui na pessoa do Sr. Antonio Morgado, cujo mail é chmacrilicos@gmail.com

Mas, se quiseres posso-te ajudar nisso.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas,

Depois de ter visto este projecto, tentei fazer muito semelhante e andei a procura de materiais.
Cá por baixo só vendem tubos de acrilico ás varas, ou seja 2 metros de tubo, mas tive a sorte de a loja onde fui ter la uns tubos que tinham sido devolvidos pois tinham a pelicula agarrada e não saía sem riscar todo o tubo.

Eu não me importei com isso e so assim o tubo saiu muito mais barato do que o normal.

O meu projecto foi totalmente Diy pois ora vejamos as diferenças:

- Não fiz projecto nem medições especiais, foi tudo a olhometro.
- As bases, tubo e varão, tive de ser eu a furar com berbequim pois não encontrei ninguem que o fizesse(barato)
- O motor tirei de uma bola de luzes coloridas, não é o indicado pois tem 33rpm(talvez troque mais tarde se não resultar)
- Usei um tubo de saída mais largo para não correr o risco de entupir

Resumindo, o meu reactor é uma imitação rasca deste do Pedro mas preocupei-me mais com a parte funcional do que a parte estetica pois foi quase tud feito a mão.

Tenho a agradecer ao Pedro o exelente DIy embora concorde com alguns comentarios ja feitos anteriormente por outros users.
Ja agora fica uma foto do reactor, se não a quiserem aqui posso apagar.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Afinal não foi assim tão difícil de fazer o reactor... Parabéns!
Hoje um DIY, amanhã outro...

Apenas uma nota. Na junção femea/femea 32mm, eu colocaria um tubo PVC até abaixo, para garantir que o kalk se deposita realmente no fundo, e não, sem que ainda esteja dissolvido, vá para o aquário.

Como vais fazer a manutenção do reactor?
Tirar o kalk e limpar, visto que se aconselha que a cada 3 meses, se tire o kalk depositado.




> embora concorde com alguns comentarios ja feitos anteriormente por outros users


E a que comentários te referes?

*P.S -* Levei em consideração o comentário do Carlos Dias no que diz respeito à saída do kalk e já alterei. Tenho o tubo directamente dentro do corpo, e em vez da peça 'L' da Gardena, coloquei um joelho de engate rápido 1/8" na saída, acoplado ao micro-tubo e não ao acrílico como tinha.
Obrigado pela chamada de atenção.

*Nota:*
Como colar PVC e Acrílico?
Fui aconselhado, já executei e funciona. 
As colas têm dificuldade em colar PVC, pois é um material muito polido, então se aplicarmos verniz das unhas no local a colar, esperarmos e aplicarmos silicone, temos uma colagem perfeita!


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## jeff corado

> (...)*P.S -* Levei em consideração o comentário do Carlos Dias no que diz respeito à saída do kalk e já alterei. Tenho o tubo directamente dentro do corpo, e em vez da peça 'L' da Gardena, coloquei um joelho de engate rápido 1/8" na saída, acoplado ao micro-tubo e não ao acrílico como tinha.(...)


Pedro,

Estou a ponderar um DIY, para tal podes mostrar alguma fotografia da alteração citada?

Abraços,

Jeff

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jeff

Esquece o que está escrito.
O tubo era demasiado fino, penso que 6mm.
Fui alertado para um facto que veio a acontecer.
Na ponta do tubo, o kalk em contacto com o ar acabava por entupir o tubo.

Assim sendo, acabei por furar o corpo principal do reactor, penso que com uma broca de 10.

Coloquei verniz de unhas no acrilico, esperei que secasse, coloquei um novo tubo de D12 (penso) e coloquei silicone na parte exterior e interior do corpo.

O verniz funciona como primário, para o silicone agarrar, caso contrário o silicone não agarra no acrílico. Foi-me ensinado por alguém que trabalha com acrílicos.

Posso colocar fotos, mas o reactor não está em funcionamento, pois o aquário apresenta valores que dispensam a sua utilização.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## jeff corado

Olá Pedro, 

Gostava sim se vc puder colocar fotos do resultado final, pois tô realmente inclinado a fazê-lo ( + ou - ), pois os que se vendem além do valor tem demasiada altura para ficar sob meu aqua.

Abçs,

Jeff

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Jeff

Aqui ficam as fotos.



Tubo de 12mm, flexível.



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## jeff corado

Mestre DIY Pedro,

Obrigado mais uma vez....

Jeff

----------


## jeff corado

> (...) O  motor custou cerca de 9... mais uma coisita ou outra... (...) Pedro Ferrer


Pedro, 

Não consigo encontrar motor similar ao da foto, ao menos ao mostrar a foto não o reconhecem, sabes as caracteristicas deste e ainda onde o compraste?

Sds,

Jeff

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jeff

Comprei o motor da '*bola de espelhos*' em *Odivelas*, na '*Soelectrónica*' que fica junto ao *Centro de Saúde* ou *CATUS*.
Quando sobes na estrada principal, assim que passas o CATUS, cortas à direita e depois novamente na 1ª à direita.

Custou cerca de 8€ - *1.5rpm - 4W*

Tens aqui o site da loja.
SOELECTRNICA


Podes ver aqui o motor:

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/sindrome...tml#post112155

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/sindrome...tml#post112314

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pedro, excelente trabalho (só agora vi o tópico, desculpa :Coradoeolhos: )!

Uma dúvida: Como garantes a estancicidade do motor?
Ou não garantes porque a água nunca lá chega? :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Fico sempre frustrado com a minha habilidade quando vejo estas coisas.

PARABENS  :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Já agora por curiosidade, o dito ainda se encontra em actividade?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Carlos e obrigado pela participação aos demais




> Boas
> 
> Já agora por curiosidade, o dito ainda se encontra em actividade?


Podes ver aqui e participar.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Uma dúvida: Como garantes a estanquidade do motor?
> Ou não garantes porque a água nunca lá chega?


Uma vez aconteceu (e não mais o usei, pois as TPA's diárias faziam bem esse trabalho) à semelhança do que o Carlos Dias me havia alertado, e depois alterei o tubo usado... a ponta do tubo entupiu e obviamente a água subiu, antes de chegar ao motor, se bem me recordo a água começou a sair entre a chapa de acrílico inferior e a do meio...



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

